# Jave fern growing roots



## 50cent$13 (Jan 3, 2005)

why is my java fern growing brownish/red roots out of its leaves, every leaf throught the bottom of the leaf are growing roots


----------



## kix0102 (Apr 24, 2005)

you'll probably get a better response in the aquatic plants forum


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

One of mine does that too, but it was floating around in my tank for a few days and thats when it started, im not really too concerned though.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

50cent$13 said:


> why is my java fern growing brownish/red roots out of its leaves, every leaf throught the bottom of the leaf are growing roots


Ferns reproduce through their sori (short version of the story), which are the black bumps or dots you see on the underside of their leaves. You should notice little baby plants on the top side of the leaves opposite the brown roots (unless something is eating them). This happens most often to old or dying leaves. Once those little ferns get big enough, you can separate them from the leaf and put them where you want. I usually let them go until they break off and/or the original leaf is deterioted. If they still aren't big enough for you, you can let them float for as long as you need.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

BioTeach said:


> why is my java fern growing brownish/red roots out of its leaves, every leaf throught the bottom of the leaf are growing roots


Ferns reproduce through their sori (short version of the story), which are the black bumps or dots you see on the underside of their leaves. You should notice little baby plants on the top side of the leaves opposite the brown roots (unless something is eating them). This happens most often to old or dying leaves. Once those little ferns get big enough, you can separate them from the leaf and put them where you want. I usually let them go until they break off and/or the original leaf is deterioted. If they still aren't big enough for you, you can let them float for as long as you need.
[/quote]

Exactly









I have some and they reproduce like crazy. I just let it grow until they sprout little plants, then pick them off and give them to my neighbors and friends. I always have people asking me for them. Same thing with Java moss lol.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

MOVED*


----------

